# phpinfo() does not open in browser. How to use gpg?



## rayf (May 10, 2006)

Hi,
This is my first posting. I do not know if you deal with Linux or not!?
I have not been able to get my browser (Firefox) to open a php script:
<?
phpinfo();
?>
If I type php info.php on a command line it will work ok (not graphics but text).

Trying to start from the beginning to search out the problem, I am unable to verify the downloaded file with gpg.

trying:

gpg httpd-2.2.2.tar.gz (or just the tar file) I get the same error message:

"no vilid openPGP data found.
processing message failed."

My two questions are:
1. How do you verify a downloaded file on a Linux system?
2. How do I fix the error messages I am getting on my browser when I point it to a .php file that say:

"The requested URL /php-fastcgi/php5-fcgi/hello.php was not found on this server."

I have tried creating the path with the file pointed to without success.

Thanks much.

RF


----------



## mr-e-commerce (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you have a webserver such as Apache setup and configured to run PHP scripts? Nothing will run if you don't have the system to process and serve up your files.


----------



## rayf (May 10, 2006)

Yes, Apache is set up as is PHP and MySQL. I have the problem solved at this point, but it has been so long since it got solved, I do not remember how. Usually the problem is not understanding the instructions that are very clear (if you know what is being talked about!)

As far as validating a download:
1. use md5sum on md5 files only
2. gpg --verify can be used on an xxx.asc file
The above helped me solve the problem I was facing.

Thanks much.

rf
:sayyes:


----------

